# neons chasing each other?



## Kenya (Jul 12, 2011)

My neons are normally very peaceful but yesterday and today they have been going mad chasing each other around the tank any ideas why?


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

How many do you have and in what size tank? You have to list more info. Any other tank mates besides neons?

Neons and group fish and if you have too little they can act a little weird. I think it's recommended 5 or more.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they could be just playing (fish do not always fight you know)...or attempting to establish pecking order...or it could be mating rituals..


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

If you've had them a while, i'd guess mating. 
Be careful though, look over them carefully as mine did this not too long ago, but it was one being picked on it had a disease and the others didn't seem to want it near them, that or they picked on it and made it sick.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

When I had Neon tetras they did something just like this. They probably won't hurt each other too badly if they have somewhere they can hide to. It is probably males fighting for dominance.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If they are chasing each other and getting up besides each other and kind of pushing each other around like that or spinning circles around each other and darting from one side of the tank to the other in a frenzy--- that's mating. Took me forever to figure that out with my danios. I thought they were heartily trying to kill each other until I watched them spawn in the middle of it. Wicked cool.


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

Kenya said:


> My neons are normally very peaceful but yesterday and today they have been going mad chasing each other around the tank any ideas why?


My neons like to play tag all the time, it's harmless.
But, if they are dancing, they wanna breed most likely.

If one of them goes off to a corner for a few minutes after the dance ... check for eggs.
If it's just scared, prolly just males being males.


----------

